# Great Stuff Mache Spider Butt



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

I was inspired by SpiderRider's amazing spider and decided to build one of my own. According to SpiderRider, the abdomen, or as I regularly refer to it as a giant spider butt, was created with a fiberglass and resin concoction. Well I have no clue as to how that process works, so I decided that paper mache was the route I would take. This is where things get sketchy as I have zero patience for slow, tedious work or respecting proper drying times. So only managing a couple of layers of newspaper strips and flour/glue paste over a two foot wide yoga ball, and of course thats not nearly enough layers to ensure a solid sphere, I lost patience. I then broke out the Great Stuff and began smearing it with my hands all over the spider butt and ultimately was enthusiastic about the result. It created a hardened outer shell, kinda like a a M&M, but I found it near impossible to create a smooth layer. It ended up more like a cottage cheese texture the way it expanded. I was hoping for smooth, but the bumpy texture grew on me as I carried on smearing. I repeated the process over a childs bouncing ball and a small balloon for the head and thorax. It became very strong once cured and is very rigid and will not collapse the sphere. The spider isnt done yet, but here you get the ideal of what Im trying to accomplish. Just wanted to share this as it might be feasable for other types of projects as well.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Holy Crap, That paint job really brought this butt into a new light for me. I didnt think it was too awesome from the first pic, but now I might have to do this for myself! Kudos


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Have to admit, your subject heading made me click on it and your how to process made me laugh! Prop is looking good, I think I'm afraid of spiders now! I like the bumpy texture too.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

The spider looks great! What did you use for the red eyes? How big is the finished spider? It looks giant size with the van in the background on the one pic.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job. I sure hope you had gloves on when you were smearing the GS. That stuff is almost impossible to get off either skin or clothing.
I can see this method being useful in making other large scale projects like that. 
Good thinking.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad yall like it. Copchick-I used those little plastic deodorant balls you can buy from Monsterguts for the eyes, just cut them in half on the bandsaw then painted them red. And yes, this thing is huge!! The leg span is a little short of nine feet and it stands around four feet tall. The spider butt itself is two feet in diameter. Bone Dancer- I did wear disposable gloves while working with Great Stuff and I absolutely recommend that anyone out there who plans on using this stuff do the same! And wear old clothes you wont mind ruining as Great Stuff dosent come off clothes either!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great stuff is... well... Great, isn't it?? Great Job. I did mine using 2' party balloons and just left them inside to decay. The spider has been outdoors now for 2 solid years and only needs a little bit of touch up paint. I like your leg arrangement as well as "devils" and Joiseygirls better than mine. So I will re-do the legs this year.

here a link to my 10'Giant Great Stuff Spider

Again, Great Job


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

awesome spider the texture looks awesome! he's super creepy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really like the texture and the paint job is rad.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Once you painted it, that bumpy texture really works. The spider is looking great and is going to scare the crap out of some folks.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Just when I thought I had an original ideal! Great looking spiders niblique71! It got me thinking that I could make a small army of spiders using balloons and smaller diameter pvc like you did. Great work. Ill post more pics when the thing is completely done.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That looks fantastic! Well done.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That spider is fantastic! I love the nubby texture too...and I was laughing at what BoneDancer said....guess who messed with GreatStuff last year with no gloves on? OMG! You cannot get that stuff off of your hands. No kidding I used paint thinner, ajax, Goo Gone, lemon juice....it finally had to wear off. I was like Chevy Chase with tree sap hands! I just love your spider, he looks menacing and the paint job is loverly! (in a creepy, spidery way....)


----------



## Ghoulia Childe (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome job, and a really clever idea! I love Great Stuff. It works wonders for brains and intestines too, once you get the knack of playing around with it. Menards here in Chicago carries it in black (for ponds) and orange (fireblock), which saves some time on the painting afterwards.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Really? Orange Great Stuff? Can you say Great Stuff Jack-o-Lanterns? Im definitely trying that out!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow! That's a use for Great Stuff that I wouldn't have thought of. 

Lizzy


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Spider finally done and heres the pics of her in all her oversized glory. Its easily the largest Halloween prop I own.....but of course that may change some day.
And to give yall a sense of scale, thats a can of Great Stuff underneath the spider.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn big spider Jack. Looks great. How are you planning on lighting it?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot dang! I have a spider phobia and wouldn't want to run into that even knowing it is a prop!!


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

DarkLore said:


> Damn big spider Jack. Looks great. How are you planning on lighting it?


Shes going on a low lying rooftop, so Ill backlight it with a green flood, then spotlight it from the front with a standard incandescent. There will be tons of spider webbing around it as well, so I think lighting all that with the green will be cool looking.



Hairazor said:


> Hot dang! I have a spider phobia and wouldn't want to run into that even knowing it is a prop!!


Thats what we strive for right!?!? Thanks for that....makes me proud!


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

That is my probably my fave of all giant pvc spiders that I've seen.
I've got the material and am about to start mine.
Great job!!!!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

that is really cool, should do a tutorial ( I dont know if that is spelled right!!, but you know what I mean!)


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Excellent Spider!


----------



## mrdonl (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks Great. One minor mod might be to use led's to make the eyes light up.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

this really is an excellent looking spider. And like a few other ppl, i clicked on it because the title said spider butt! 
ROFL
this will definitely be my first prop next year. i love texture on props because it makes the thing feel real. 
my hubbs has a spider phobia....he screams like a girl and does the pee-pee dance if one surprises him......
MUAHAHAHAHAHHAA......HA.....*cough*

anyway...

awesome happy accident turned lovely project! 
dar.
<3


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice. Now I want to try to make one.


----------

